# Postwar DX - Post 'em



## deepsouth (Sep 20, 2017)

Getting ready to start on my 1946 DX project. There's no  original paint left. It was stripped to bare metal  years ago. I just would like to see some color  options. Thanks  in advance.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 20, 2017)

Guess I'll be the first. 46 BF Goodrich DX.


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## ADVHOG (Sep 29, 2017)

Also 1946


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 1, 2017)

here's what red ones look like when you leave them outside for too long.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Oct 1, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> View attachment 679636



⬆️ For sale in the parts section.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Oct 3, 2017)

1949 DX purchased from the original owner.


----------



## Venom5sc (Oct 5, 2017)

'46 DX... hands downs my favorite ride!


----------



## deepsouth (Oct 5, 2017)

Thanks to all who have posted. They are  all great bikes. Definitely inspired me on mine.
Hopefully,  we will see more cool bikes.


----------



## dla (Oct 5, 2017)

1946...



 

1947...



 

1949...


----------



## REC (Oct 5, 2017)

I have a few DX's from the "Post" era. None of them are original as they were bought as pieces with one exception and it was changed after it came to live here.
We'll start with '46 models that were bare frames:
Blue




Red



And the one that changed after arrival - Black. More changed after this photo, but it gives the idea!



I like black bikes, so this one is kinda "Me"
24" for '52 (Balloon



and 20" for '52 (Balloon



20" for '58 (Middleweight




Some ideas at least.
REC


----------



## GoofyBike (Oct 13, 2017)

Don't know if these count, all have been repainted.


This is my 1947 Spitfire Motormodel in Pepsi blue. I matched the color off of the inside of a girls horn tank.


 Here is the 47's little brother. I took a 55' juvenile bicycle an altered it quite a bit to build a 3/4 scale DX whizzer replica.

 This is my 51 Nordap Engine kit on a 47 Spitfire. This was the first bicycle I restored. I painted the bike using rattle can Krylon paint.


----------



## deepsouth (Oct 13, 2017)

GoofyBike said:


> Don't know if these count, all have been repainted.
> View attachment 691395This is my 1947 Spitfire Motormodel in Pepsi blue. I matched the color off of the inside of a girls horn tank.
> View attachment 691396 Here is the 47's little brother. I took a 55' juvenile bicycle an altered it quite a bit to build a 3/4 scale DX whizzer replica.View attachment 691397 This is my 51 Nordap Engine kit on a 47 Spitfire. This was the first bicycle I restored. I painted the bike using rattle can Krylon paint.



Great bikes!!! I absolutely have no problem with repainting. There's no original paint left on my bike. It will be painted. Just trying to  decide between black or blue.


----------



## bobdenver1961 (Oct 13, 2017)

Here is my '46 DX.


----------



## 56 Vette (Oct 16, 2017)

Picked up this 47 frame, fork, guard and crank with chainring, built it up like those guys in California! Lol. Rides pretty nice. Joe


----------



## manuelvilla (Oct 22, 2017)

Here is mine...1949...army custom..love it and many people too....

Hello all cabera

Is not a schwinn but the wards looks amazing too...


Love both


----------



## Double straightup (Jul 13, 2019)

47 plains n trains and 49 bfg


----------

